# [SOLVED] Problems with Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have just brought this keyboard/mouse from PC World on the basis that we use them at work and have absolutely no issues with them. They're cheap and functional which is what I want.

However...the mouse lag is incredible on my desktop at home and the keyboard takes a while to start working. I tried it in my work laptop and it worked with no issue so I know it's not the devices that are faulty.

My desktop is running Win7 Home Premium 64-bit.
My laptop is running Win7 Professional 64-bit.

My wireless router at home is near the PC. I thought this may be the issue and moved it as far away as it can go but no change.
I have a wireless router on my desk at work which does not interfere with the operation of either mouse or keyboard.

The drivers installed with no issue on my desktop at home but problems still persist.

I cannot understand what is causing the problems. Can anyone offer any suggestions please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problems with Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800*

"Lag" would typically indicate some sort of interference or a hardware issue. It could also be the location of the USB receiver (ie: blocked from getting a good signal).

"Taking a while to start working" would seem to indicate the drivers are slow to load or not loading properly. Or again, the location of the USB receiver.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Problems with Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800*

This article may be of interest in troubleshooting the mouse and keyboard https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=5365-RXBN-5508


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Problems with Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800*

The receiver is in the back of the box although the box is sitting sideways behind the TV, I suppose it could be the TV causing the interference....

I have re-installed Windows as I was having trouble with some other things so I will try again and see if things are any better.

I'll have a look at that article too, thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problems with Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800*

Try the USB receiver in a different port, like the front panel, especially if that is one of the models that uses the new mini receiver.

I was having issues with my mouse after upgrading my PC. In my situation , the rear panel ports are inset on the back of the case. Which results in the case blocking the USB receiver. And that was with the mouse less than 3 feet away. Moving the receiver to the front panel resolved the issue. As that wasn't conveinent, I ended up using a USB extension cable and moving the receiver under my desk in front of the keyboard tray. No more issues.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Problems with Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800*

Extension cable sounds like a good idea.

Always the simple solutions I never think of...

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problems with Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800*

Let us know how it works.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Problems with Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800*

Extension cable works perfectly! Just looped it so it pokes out from under the TV and both k/b and mouse are flawless.

Thanks for the solution, will spread the love!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad I could help.


----------

